# Daz Ball & James Llewellin training + interview videos from last week!



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Eric Guy did some filming of Daz and James Llewellin on Monday 23rd March at Ministry of Muscle. Here are some clips of training and both being interviewed

See the videos in Daz's Journal on MT


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I am sooooo biting my tongue here mate


----------



## ra07212 (Jul 1, 2008)

Looking good daz


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

looks awesome maan conditioning is always spot on


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Awesome vid. Daz is looking good


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

He's ripped to shreds already! He looks amazing, so much bigger than at the 08 finals. Can I ask if you're concentrating on bringing up his weaker areas like his outer quads, hams, biceps and back over his stronger areas (such as delts, chest, traps, calves, triceps) James? Or is it just about bringing him in as big and ripped as possible now?


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

err.. I am not expert on deads (yet) ..but just wondering is it ok to touch the weights on floor as being shown in the video ...


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Dont know if that was aimed at me or James C; think we need to change our names!

Daz is now concentrating more on some of the basic lifts ie, squat, deads and bench, kind of old school lifting really. He needs to thicken his mid back area so deads will do this along with BO rows.

He is now phasing his training and doing 4 weeks heavy and 4 weeks lighter in order to keep his body guessing and minimise injuries. He is fortunate that he is eating plenty of cals so injuries are unlikely.

After his show in 3 weeks (and his guest spots in around 5 weeks) he will have a good 3 months of heavy lifting. What I know James C wants and certainly what I want to see (as I said on the vid), is the Daz of 2007, one that really does shock everyone, with his size and conditioning whilst keeping his waist tight.

I have a few little things I want Daz to try and I know James will trust me on this, so the small window of 'off season' can be maximised and quality tissue can be gained to turn him into even more of a freak.

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

ragahav said:


> err.. I am not expert on deads (yet) ..but just wondering is it ok to touch the weights on floor as being shown in the video ...


Yes , that's why they are called 'deads' ie... 'dead' weight from floor.

J


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes James L, if we're working together it's going to get confusing with the same name. I suggest you change yours please, seeing as I'm the more famous one! ok? LOL



defdaz said:


> He's ripped to shreds already! He looks amazing, so much bigger than at the 08 finals. Can I ask if you're concentrating on bringing up his weaker areas like his outer quads, hams, biceps and back over his stronger areas (such as delts, chest, traps, calves, triceps) James? Or is it just about bringing him in as big and ripped as possible now?


Daz, stays in good nick all year, so a week's dieting gives what you see there.

I don't consider out quads to be weak, hams certainly arn't (!!) and nor is back. We'll certainly alter the shape of some areas though in time for the Finals in October. But big and ripped are certianly on the cards!


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

supercell said:


> After his show in 3 weeks (and his guest spots in around 5 weeks) he will have a good 3 months of heavy lifting. What I know James C wants and certainly what I want to see (as I said on the vid), is the Daz of 2007, one that really does shock everyone, with his size and conditioning whilst keeping his waist tight.
> 
> I have a few little things I want Daz to try and I know James will trust me on this, so the small window of 'off season' can be maximised and quality tissue can be gained to turn him into even more of a freak.
> 
> J


Yes we want the Daz of 2007 with the shock factor, but maybe with a hint of 2008 dryness and hardness, just for that little extra shock.

I will trust you on these things James and we'll be talking about these ideas after Body Power for sure


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

ragahav said:


> err.. I am not expert on deads (yet) ..but just wondering is it ok to touch the weights on floor as being shown in the video ...


 Best get doing these if you want to take your physique to a whole new level

Very nice video (even though a direct link to youtube would have saved a bit of time).

I love to read about how you top fellows do things:beer:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Who's dude on left?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Tall said:


> Who's dude on left?


Who's the guy in the center...lol

Daz has the worlds biggest forearms. Damn.

Here is the video without going to Muscle Talk, no offense James.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Thats a set of forearms!


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Left is my mate Chris 'Lodge' Smith (everyone knows him as Lodge), centre is Carl Tomlin - who is competing in the intermediates this year


----------

